# Achat musique itune store sur plusieurs ipod?



## delda27 (26 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,
ma copine et moi même allons nous offrir un ipod 4g (la chance!!), j'ai crée un compte sur itune store et je voulais savoir quand j'achète une chanson si il est possible de la mettre sur 2 ipods?

Merci


----------



## CBi (26 Octobre 2008)

Sans problème = les morceaux achetés sur iTMS sont "attachés" à l'ordinateur (on peut les transférer à 4 autres ordinateurs max., Mac ou PC, je crois) mais on peut brancher et copier ces chansons sur plusieurs iPods sans limitation apparemment.


----------



## fandipod (27 Octobre 2008)

Oui c'est ça... Bonne chance avec les nouveaux ipod.... Apparement ils ont pleins de problèmes c'est vrai?


----------



## delda27 (27 Octobre 2008)

Merci a vous, j'aurai juste besoin de les mettre sur 2 ipod (le mien et celui de ma copine), pour les problèmes ben... le SAV sera la au cas ou! mais bon en l'utilisant normalement et a 95% pour de la musique j'espere que ca va aller!!

Et puis tu sais pour les problèmes, c'est comme tout on entend toujours parler des problèmes mais pas trop des bon côtés alors ça donne l'impression qu'il y a toujours des problèmes!!!


----------



## MaToNu (27 Octobre 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> Oui c'est ça... Bonne chance avec les nouveaux ipod.... Apparement ils ont pleins de problèmes c'est vrai?


 Meuuuuuuuh non


----------



## Ouzmoutous (27 Octobre 2008)

En même temps, ceux qui postent sont toujours ceux qui ont des problèmes, jamais ceux qui sont heureux.


----------



## fandipod (28 Octobre 2008)

Oui c'est vrai.... Bonne réponse


----------



## delda27 (28 Octobre 2008)

Promis je posteré pour dire que je suis content!!


----------



## fandipod (28 Octobre 2008)

Ok pas de problème je viens de les tester à la fnac... Ils sont super. Et je n'ai pas eu de beug.


----------



## delda27 (4 Novembre 2008)

bon et bien voila nous avons ma copine et moi même nos ipod respectif, première connection au PC aujourd'hui reconnaissance immédiate syncro sans accro et enfin c'est du tout bon quoi!!

Pour rappel c'est notre premier ipod, quasi première utilisation de itunes et c'est très simple je trouve, on va s'empresser de remplir ces 4go!

PS ce sont des nano un rose un bleu trop beau!


----------

